# No heat what the f



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Logic gates, out! 


Hopefully it's just a fluke


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

that has happened to me and a few others on here. I believe someone said there is a software update for hvac system.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I found this on the GM Techlink website. The column headings didn't copy over but it's saying the fix is to reset the HVAC controller and not to replace the controller. I think there might have been a later bulletin to reflash the system.


2011
Cruze -- Inaccurate control of HVAC temperature, DTC B0233 and B0408 
Reset the HVAC controller 
Replace the HVAC controller 
PI0433


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Exact thing happened to me last winter. No heat at all. I pulled over and turned the engine off, then on. Then I had ONLY heat, and like you described, the fan settings did not work. A small amount of air just blew everywhere. I took it in and they essentially administered a software update.

At that point I started to think that some day, what consumers may really want is a car...appliance..[fill in the blank] that has the least amount of electronic and computerized control as possible. The more mannual the better. Getting this repair done was not that big of a deal, but I try to imagine a car like this, 12 years old, 180K+ miles on it, trying to survive. Especially when I am not aware of any home PC, laptop, etc that lasts more than 3 years without serios issues.


----------



## prostockpuds (Jun 12, 2011)

well ill see if it does it again and go from there 

and yes silvercruzer i agree what is wrong with manual controls they make everything run off of computers or control modules then we wounder why it cost so much to build the dang things


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

just returned from dealer and they reprogrammed hvac module. hopefully its solved now.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

I just had this problem. Stuck on dash and floor vents, and couldn't get defrost to work, or any other selection. Also, full heat even when knob turned to cold. Heard ticking sound when I turned the car off. It didn't seem like it was going to stop ticking either. Instead of messing with the battery, I pulled the fuse for a few seconds and then put it back in. It's like it rebooted and now everything works fine. It's the 10 amp fuse marked AC in the under dash panel. 

If it happens again, I'll bring it in and reference the TSB.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Weird. My car I have the heat one click from the middle and on fan setting one it's nice and toasty. And I still have ac/cooler air when I put it to cold


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

i have also had this problem 3 times since i have had this car and it always works the next day. i have notice that it happens after the clicking starts. i haven't done anything with it cause the next day it works but ill take it to the shop and grab the update and see what differents it gives me
thanks


----------



## 2011cruzers (Mar 16, 2011)

Same issue here this morning, will try the battery reset thing tonight after work.


----------



## Abrunet85 (Jul 29, 2011)

This winter I had mine just blowing hot air and you couldn't do anything to change it. Called the dealer and made an appointment for the next day. When I got in my car, everything was working fine. 

Yesterday it was a little warm, so I turned on the AC and after a 30 minute drive it wasn't cold at all. So I stopped at GM dealer in a town I was passing through and they were booked solid for the rest of the day. The tech was nice enough to come out and take a look. As soon as you turned on the AC, you'd hear a hissing/leaking sound. He checked under the hood and it wasn't coming from there and said it was coming from behind the dash. Told me to take it in to my local dealer and have them check it out. 

This morning I go out to my car and everything is working fine.


----------



## megairis4me (Nov 15, 2013)

So...I have had no heat for three days now. It is in the 30's in the morning sometimes colder. I have an appointment with dealer Monday. I have noticed that there is hardly any output when fan is on settings 1-3 but setting 4 blasts. Will the software update/reset cure this?

Also shutting it off does nothing. I still have no heat.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

megairis4me said:


> So...I have had no heat for three days now. It is in the 30's in the morning sometimes colder. I have an appointment with dealer Monday. I have noticed that there is hardly any output when fan is on settings 1-3 but setting 4 blasts. Will the software update/reset cure this?
> 
> Also shutting it off does nothing. I still have no heat.


Some Cruze had an issue with a stuck open thermostat. If it doesn't heat up in 5 minutes of driving with the heater off, take it in. Running the heater on full blast will cool down this motor.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Karmen2323 (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't get heat until I have thermostat set above 80 degrees, why?


----------



## jcirafic (Jan 27, 2013)

Battery reset worked for me on my 11 Cruze 1.4l


----------

